# Foot injury



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay so i guess now it is my turn to be injured. In training yesterday i was sparring with a guy that i have never seen at our Muay Thai gym before but the instructors seemed to know him quite well. We were sparring and he was going hard. He caught the body kick i threw and proceeded to low kick my standing leg from underneath me. At that point when i hit the deck i knew i had hurt something as my ankle/foot was killing me but i got up and struggled to finish the round, then came home.

I iced my ankle/foot but last night i went to work and my foot swelled in the shape of an egg, on the outside of my left foot, inside of my shoe and i found it hard to sleep when i got home. Someone at work mentioned their partner had done something similar and they had fractured their fifth metatarsal. This morning i went to the A&E and got an x-ray and have been informed i have chipped the cuboid bone in my left foot * most likely from the impact of his shin on my ankle/foot.

The good news is they didn't have to put a cast on it as it is a small chip and it isn't a full fracture of the bone and it isn't a full avulsion so no surgery is needed. I can support my weight on it with some discomfort but i cannot train hard on it for at least 1 or 2 weeks until the swelling goes away and then i need a reassessment to get the all clear before going hard at it again, and for now i have to have it heavily strapped up.

Anyone got any good exercises i can be doing to maintain quite a good level of fitness whilst I'm not training at my normal level bearing in mind i can't run, skip etc.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Ack, I did a similar thing a few years ago. Foot fractures/chips are always horrible to deal with.

Give it two weeks, let the pain go away and the swelling go down, then hit the rowing machines. Hardcore.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

If you can stand move around , then try doing just light training. Very light sparring ie: just moveing and showing where you can put something in.

If you cant , then you may as well put ya feet up and chill for at least a week. Let everything wrest and heal.

Although that will no doubt drive you mad.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ouch.... can you manage swimming to help your cardio and tone???, HIIT sprint/endurance work for example - its definately helping me as my running is crap so this is my most entertaining form of cardio

Like the way you acknowldeged it's your turn, LOL. Part an parcel as you well know...apart from that maybe floor exercises round style i.e push ups 1 min, chins 1 min abs 1 min (1 legged pushups if needed)


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Si-K said:


> ouch.... can you manage swimming to help your cardio and tone???, HIIT sprint/endurance work for example - its definately helping me as my running is crap so this is my most entertaining form of cardio
> 
> Like the way you acknowldeged it's your turn, LOL. Part an parcel as you well know...apart from that maybe floor exercises round style i.e push ups 1 min, chins 1 min abs 1 min (1 legged pushups if needed)


Lol yeah my turn.

No chance of any sparring what so ever as another knock at this moment in time may make things even worse. I'll give it a week and then try to get some swimming in and ease into it. I will have to be medically cleared to train again too which is crappy but oh well. Cheers guys.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I done something similar a while ago i was doing some pad work with my thai instructor, he shouted out a combo i cant remember what it was but started with right body kick, so he put his pad up...for some reason i saw that as a sign to full force welly a kick into his elbow, i hit the floor like a sack of spuds, at first it killed and then i thought shit with the force of that his elbow is going to be shattered, it wasnt he just looked at me and said what the hell was that, do it again properly, i managed to get through the rest of the lesson but my foot was like an egg, like you said, went down after about a week though and i stopped kicking peoples elbows....anyway get better soon and do some swimming & maybe some light weight training to keep fit, that'll help


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah similar thing with the impact and positioning. Heres a pic of my foot i took last night at work * took the support boot off as it was annoying me lol *

I've gotten an x-ray picture of the cuboid chip just to show what the little blighter can cause swelling and pain wise lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats exactly how mine looked, big balloon foot


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marc said:


> Thats exactly how mine looked, big balloon foot


Yeah. It annoys me though that the most valuable part of our bodies for getting around is comprised of 26 of the most small and fragile bones lol. Guess it just time for me to heal my other niggles as well then i can get back into it.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Quick update. Swelling has gone down slightly but still can't walk on it properly but now i have this baby to support my ankle/foot while things heal. It's called an Aircast A60 and I'm told it's the same thing that Andy Murray wore when he injured his foot/ankle so knowing it's sports proven is a good thing.

It's braced on both side of the ankle and also braced under the foot which is great for supporting my foot where i chipped the bone * cuboid in the tarsal bone group * It has made walking easier and in conjunction with a bootie i have to wear i should be back to things in no time. I will have to wear this for a good few months after resuming training as well to offer the support my foot/ankle needs to fully recover but like i said with it being a sports proven aircast it allows almost full range of movement.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

sexy espcially the white sock!!!!!!

Just re your past post - hands worst lot more stupid little bones especially inc the wrist - wait till you break them a few times each - you get sparrow arm after 12 weeks of cast, LOL.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Broken my knuckles a few times actually but the thing with my hands was i didn't have trouble walking, running etc to keep fit lol.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I broke pretty much every thing in both my hands at the same time . Im a driver. I couldnt hold the ferkin wheel... It was months before i could use them properly again.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

this is true chase the worst thing is when your backs knackered then all you can do is try n wriggle on the counch and moan - normally about how much pain your in and a close second how bored you are - I've broken both wrists 2 times - its a gift - football x 2 biking x 2

Spuitfire how did you manage to break both hands at the same time? double karate punch liver/heart - must have been some opponent!.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ahhh.. well. Its maybe a story to be told over a beer. Ill pm you.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahhh...beer is not my friend that's how I bust my knees (1st time round!) thats a story to be told over a J2O:laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

oh dear. Have tried to send you a pm Si-K. It aint working though.


----------

